# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My DIY setup!



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi guys!

Been wanting to post these pics for quite some time now and I now fond a place to host them so here they are

Don't laugh at the plants though... I have very few and by now (1 month later than when the pictures were taken) the ceratopteris has taken over but the others are not so good...

The tank, stand and hood:










The DIY CO2 bottles:










and the DIY CO2 reactor:










I need help with the plants, so if any of you guys can reply to my other thread I would appreciate it very much!

(thread):

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=4666024782

Edit: Got the pictures working!!!

Paulo Pinheiro

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Mon April 14 2003 at 10:04 AM.]

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Tue April 15 2003 at 02:47 AM.]

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Tue April 15 2003 at 02:52 AM.]


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Hi guys!

Been wanting to post these pics for quite some time now and I now fond a place to host them so here they are

Don't laugh at the plants though... I have very few and by now (1 month later than when the pictures were taken) the ceratopteris has taken over but the others are not so good...

The tank, stand and hood:










The DIY CO2 bottles:










and the DIY CO2 reactor:










I need help with the plants, so if any of you guys can reply to my other thread I would appreciate it very much!

(thread):

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=4666024782

Edit: Got the pictures working!!!

Paulo Pinheiro

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Mon April 14 2003 at 10:04 AM.]

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Tue April 15 2003 at 02:47 AM.]

[This message was edited by Paulo Pinheiro on Tue April 15 2003 at 02:52 AM.]


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Very nice, Paulo! You seem to be a very handy person!

I believe you can't post images when they are hosted on pbase. Just put the links there!

consideraÃ§Ã£o,
Sven


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love the reactor.... It has character. 
I like anything that doesn't look like the norm. You use your imagination well









P.S> got dizzy looking at the tank pic. Is the room leaning to the left or is that me?

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys! I now have the pictures working. I had space in my own e-amil server here at the university whereI work... DUH!!!

No, the room isn't leaning, its just a bad photographer, in a hurry in action...

The reactor is made of an unbreakable plantic botle that comes with cell culture media. It was pierced on the cap and bottom and the hose fittings screwed in the holes. Then it was simply filled with a coarse filter floss and ceramic rings that I had left from my eheim 2026.

The picture from the stand is weird because it was taken with the top of the canopy open, so there were 2 fluorescents aiming at the ceiling, wich is quite close, since this is an attic.

Help with the plants, please!!!

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Well good photographer or not, we're just happy to have you here








This place really is the more the merrier.

What type of plant help do you want? If its health and growing post your tank and questions in Aquarium Plants General. If you want help arranging and designing, then post in Art of Aquascaping. Either way we'll be happy to help.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

Beautiful setup! That reactor is very nice looking.

You might want to hang the electric plugs on the side of the stand to create a drip loop so any water going down the cord won't go into the wiring. Helps when you are working with the filter too.


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks JamesHoftiezer and Kathy!!!

It seems that I forgot this small detail but I also built the stand and canopy myself from solid pine wood. It took me one month!!! but I only spent a few hours a week on it.

The help I need with plants is posted on the Aquarium Plants General forum here:

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=4666024782

I'll take Kathy's suggestion, although I'm never very cautious with some things, electricity being one of them.

Paulo

Allen's rule: when everything fails read the instructions!!!


----------

